# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Москва- петушки

## Lt. Columbo

итак, вчера, наконец-то я успел прочитать книгу *моска-петушки*. не было так трудно понять в смысле слов, но мне кажется, что я упустил самое важно! 
время от времи я просто не знал о чем шлa речь (например разговоры с ангелами), и в конце - смерть! вот не ожидал! отчего же??
те, кто прочитали, помогите мне отценивать в полностью смысл этой книги. 
все русские, с которыми я уже общался говорят, что она прекрасная книга, поэтому мне интересно, как вы думаете? (и если вам не трудно, то в подробности, пожалуйста   ::  )

----------


## Propp

Попробуй попить водки хотя бы три месяца подряд, поймёшь!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Попробуй попить водки хотя бы три месяца подряд, поймёшь!

 Не думаю, что водка поспособствует хорошему чтению и, самое главное, пониманию написанного.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

"Москва-Петушки" -- это пример чисто маргинальной литературы.
В англоязычной, я слышал, нечто похожее -- это "Naked Lunch" by William Burroughs.

----------


## VendingMachine

ИМХО "Москва-Петушки" ничто иное как бред алкоголика в припадке белой горячки. И такое читать, фу... С меня хватило спектакля. Домой ушел как оплеваный. Ну не прёт меня про алкашей читать...

----------


## net surfer

> Ну не прёт меня про алкашей читать...

 _(наливая второй стакан)_ Кто бы сомневался...

----------


## Scorpio

> ИМХО "Москва-Петушки" ничто иное как бред алкоголика в припадке белой горячки. И такое читать, фу... С меня хватило спектакля. Домой ушел как оплеваный. Ну не прёт меня про алкашей читать...

 Это в смысле: "зачем про такое читать, когда интереснее попробовать самому?"   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

FYI, Scorpio, I'm teatotal.

----------


## net surfer

Это краткое содержание не этого произведеня? 
Ночь. Улица. Фонарь. Аптека.
Бар. Клуб. Девицы. Дискотека.
Рулетка. Покер. Фишки. В глаз.
Такси. Квартира. Унитаз.
Жена. Постель. Подушка. Сон.
Рассвет. Рассол. Таблетка. Стон.
Визг. Дети. Мусор. Пылесос.
Обед. Жена. Тарелки. Пёс.
Звонок. Дверь. Теща. Тесть. Бутылка.
Застолье. "Скорая". Носилки.
Спирт. Вата. Скальпель. Огурец.
Морг. Санитары. Всё.
Пиз#ец.

----------


## луговой лютик

> те, кто прочитали, помогите мне отценивать в полностью смысл этой книги. 
> все русские, с которыми я уже общался говорят, что она прекрасная книга, поэтому мне интересно, как вы думаете? (и если вам не трудно, то в подробности, пожалуйста   )

 Вот в том то и дело, что Вы спрашивали у русских. Большинству русских эта книга если не приятна, то хотя бы понятна.
 «Умом Россию не понять», – сказал поэт, и был он явно человеком пьющим, сознавая, что «Руси веселие есть пити...». А, если «пити», то пей и прозревай, пей и просвещайся, пей – и только тогда поймешь Россию. 
Так и пил скончавшийся в 1990 году от рака горла Веничка Ерофеев: пил в стельку, в дрезину и в дупель.   ::    Какие ассоциации у Вас вызывает «Гимн демократической молодежи»?  ::   Вы знаете , о чем кинокартина «Председатель», как играют в «сику», кто такой Солоухин, и зачем он зовет в лес «соленые рыжики собирать», и из какой песни слова «От Москвы до самых до окраин»? Что Вам говорят странные слова «лишние люди», а также «в разлив и на вынос» ?Или,скажем, название коктейля «Слеза комсомолки»?
К сожаленнию, эту книгу трудно будет понять тем, кто рожден вне СССР  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

"К сожаленнию, эту книгу трудно будет понять тем, кто рожден вне СССР "
ну, считая, что я из англии и не владею русским, то, скорее, мне будет невозможно понять! (как и сам язык   ::  )

----------


## Vesh

> "К сожаленнию, эту книгу трудно будет понять тем, кто рожден вне СССР "
> ну, считая, что я из англии и не владею русским, то, скорее, мне будет невозможно понять! (как и сам язык   )

 Разве люди не пьют в Англии? А как же знаменитые пабы? 
Я же читаю Диккенса (правда, в переводе, оригинал мне не осилить), и ничего, понимаю. Наверняка не всё, но понимаю. И Вы поймёте "Москву-Петушки". Не боги горшки обжигают.

----------


## VendingMachine

Хмм, я живу в России и ни хрена не понял в этой книжонке.

----------


## tradakad

пардон за тупость, а что значит "маргинальная"   ::   ::

----------


## луговой лютик

> Я же читаю Диккенса (правда, в переводе, оригинал мне не осилить), и ничего, понимаю. Наверняка не всё, но понимаю. И Вы поймёте "Москву-Петушки". Не боги горшки обжигают.

 Ну зачем же так обижать классика? Речь не шла о Толстом или,скажем, о Достоевском lol   Автор "Москва-петушки" "рылом не вышел" ,извините, чтобы сравниваться с Диккенсом, IMHO

----------


## луговой лютик

> пардон за тупость, а что значит "маргинальная"

 Маргинальность - это некий вызов традиции, в случае автора Петушков - использование ненормативной лексики и т. д.

----------


## Propp

"Маргинальный" это значит "с краю", "на обочине".  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Маргинальная литература -- это литература, написанная маргиналом и (в основном) для других маргиналов. 
Понятие "маргинал" я бы определил как личность абсолютно антисоциальную, глубоко чуждую интересов общества и не способную сделать что-либо полезное не только для общества, но и для самого себя. ;(

----------


## tradakad

> Маргинальная литература -- это литература, написанная маргиналом и (в основном) для других маргиналов. 
> Понятие "маргинал" я бы определил как личность абсолютно антисоциальную, глубоко чуждую интересов общества и не способную сделать что-либо полезное не только для общества, но и для самого себя. ;(

  понятно. спасибо всем! думаю такая книга меня не заинтересует  ::  хотя когда то в детсве читал книгу под названием "Бойня" автор , если не ошибаюсь автор Петухов. так там тоже куча матов и т.п. но идея довольно интересная (по крайней мере тогда мне так показалось, мутанты там и все такое)...

----------


## Ursa Major.

::  Lt. Columbo, это действительно прекрасная книга! От всей души желаю Вам разобраться в ней!!! 
Propp, дело совсем не в питье водки! Водка не поможет понять эту книгу. 
Мне кажется, что луговой лютик точнее всех описал ситуацию с пониманием этой книги. Ключевые слова – «рожденный в СССР». Чтобы проникнуться этой книгой, необязательно пить горькую. Но очень желательно хорошо представлять (а лучше - помнить) то время, когда она была написана.
Правда, Вы, луговой лютик, зачем-то так некрасиво сказали про «рылом не вышел». Просто не надо сравнивать Веничку с Диккенсом... Не потому, что кто-то рылом не вышел. Просто они настолько разные… 
VendingMachine, Вы напрасно столь категоричны. Я не видела спектакль, не буду его защищать. Но вот про книгу так – зря... Веничка же не виноват, если театральная постановка по его книге не удалась, правда?  ::  
Эта книга – не «про алкашей». Она про человеческую душу.
Эта книга – не бред алкоголика в припадке белой горячки. Она – искренняя исповедь истерзанной Личности. 
Даже если воспринимать ее поверхностно – в ней много утонченного юмора, восхитительных аллюзий, чудесный язык.
А уж если заглянуть в ее мистическую глубину... Будет о чем подумать.  
Кстати, а Вы читали другие произведения Венедикта Ерофеева? Например, «Вальпургиеву ночь, или Шаги командора»? А его записные книжки?  ::   
tradakad, а знаете, каково _происхождение_ слова «маргинал»? Маргиналии — это латинское название ЗАМЕТОК НА ПОЛЯХ (вне основного текста). Слово «margin» припоминаете?   ::  
Т.е. маргинальный (в его нынешнем значении) – это находящийся вне мейнстрима, с краю, на обочине (как правильно сказал Propp), аутсайдер.
Часто этот эпитет применяют к асоциальным людям (бомжам, алкоголиккам). Поэтому иногда между этими понятиями ошибочно ставят знак равенства. 
Маргинальность Венички Ерофеева была, пожалуй, в том, что он совершенно не вписывался в рамки тоталитарной социалистической системы. Это был широко эрудированный человек, с разносторонними интересами, необыкновенно тонкими чувствами. И еще он был глубоко верующим. 
Таким очень трудно было в СССР. Вы вспомните, сколько музыкантов, художников было вынуждено находить приют именно в такого рода «маргинальности» - работать сторожами, кочегарами и т.п. 
И каковы при этом были признанные советской властью писатели (80% которых сейчас никто даже по фамилии не вспомнит - меня тошнит от одной мысли об этих ничтожествах)!  
Вы напрасно сделали вывод, что книга Вас не заинтересует. Конечно, я не могу гарантировать, что она Вам обязательно понравится... Но почему бы не попробовать почитать?  
По крайней мере, спасибо Lt. Columbo за напоминание о замечательной книге. Пойду перечитаю. 
P.S. Я — не маргинал.

----------


## Propp

Вообще-то "Москва-Петушки" это уже классика. По-моему, её чуть ли не в школе проходят.

----------


## Ursa Major.

Ну, в школе проходить «М. — П.» — это уж слишком   ::   
Вообще, многие (почти все) книги, которые проходят в школе, подросток просто не способен понять полностью. Но это осознаешь, только когда вырастешь.

----------


## net surfer

> Вообще, многие (почти все) книги, которые проходят в школе, подросток просто не способен понять полностью. Но это осознаешь, только когда вырастешь.

 А разве так важно понять _полностью_? Тогда только про красную шапочку останется читать, да и то со временем по-другому на неё смотрят - http://lib.ru/PSIHO/bern.txt.

----------


## Ursa Major.

Важно хотя бы _не получить отвращения_ от сложной книги, навязанной программой. Чтобы остался шанс перечитать ее, став взрослым. 
А вообще ты прав — когда я попыталась представить, какие серьезные книги школьник может понять самостоятельно, то отбросила практически все «программные». 
Наверное, это правильный процесс — сначала прочитать что-то в юности и не понять [до конца], а потом, с возрастом, взглянуть на это по-другому...

----------


## Vesh

[quote=net surfer] 

> Вообще, многие (почти все) книги, которые проходят в школе, подросток просто не способен понять полностью. Но это осознаешь, только когда вырастешь.

 А разве так важно понять _полностью_? Тогда только про красную шапочку останется читать, да и то со временем по-другому на неё смотрят - http://lib.ru/PSIHO/bern.txt.[/quote:29az0x4i]
Я до сих пор Достоевского не могу читать. Ну нельзя заставлять 14-ти леток читать "Преступление и наказание".

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Vesh] 

> Originally Posted by "Ursa Major.":2g3wi1lp  Вообще, многие (почти все) книги, которые проходят в школе, подросток просто не способен понять полностью. Но это осознаешь, только когда вырастешь.   А разве так важно понять _полностью_? Тогда только про красную шапочку останется читать, да и то со временем по-другому на неё смотрят - http://lib.ru/PSIHO/bern.txt.

 Я до сих пор Достоевского не могу читать. Ну нельзя заставлять 14-ти леток читать "Преступление и наказание".[/quote:2g3wi1lp]
Погоди, я не говорил что надо давать читать даже то что _вообще_ нельзя понять в этом возрасте, я говорил что не столь важно что они _не полностью_ поймут.

----------


## Ursa Major.

> Погоди, я не говорил что надо давать читать даже то что _вообще_ нельзя понять в этом возрасте, я говорил что не столь важно что они _не полностью_ поймут

 А как ты можешь отличить «вообще» от «не полностью» (предсказать это)?
«Евгения Онегина» школьники _вообще_ не поймут или _не полностью_? А «Мертвые души»? А «Мастера и Маргариту»? А «Войну и мир»? А уже упомянутое «Преступление и наказание»? 
Все эти книги _заставляют_ читать в школе. Дети в них ни черта не понимают. Вместо понимания им навязывают готовую критику и объяснения: этот герой — положительный, этот — отрицательный, тот — «лишний человек» (и попробуй скажи иначе — садись, «двойка»). В результате школьникам трудно научиться самостоятельно (без подсказок) оценивать книги — они теряются без спасительных готовых мнений, свое мнение составлять не умеют. 
Кстати, это одна из причин непонимания «М. — П.»

----------


## net surfer

> А как ты можешь отличить «вообще» от «не полностью» (предсказать это)?

 Я? Никак :) Этим должны заниматься специалисты. Сделать репрезентативную выборку школьников определённого возраста, дать прочитать книги, попросить объяснить смысл. На основании ответов сделать вывод о понимании данных книг в данном возрасте. Например (числа с потолка), книги, основную идею которых поняли 70-80%, включить в обязательную программу, 40-70% - в факультативную, остальные вообще не включать.

----------


## Rtyom

> Хмм, я живу в России и ни хрена не понял в этой книжонке.

 Не пьющие мы, не пьющие...

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Хмм, я живу в России и ни хрена не понял в этой книжонке.   Не пьющие мы, не пьющие...

 Да, я не пьющий. А что, завидно?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Хмм, я живу в России и ни хрена не понял в этой книжонке.   Не пьющие мы, не пьющие...   Да, я не пьющий. А что, завидно?

 Я имел в виду согласие с вами. Я ведь тоже не пьющий. Так что завидно должно быть другим.

----------


## net surfer

> Я ведь тоже не пьющий. Так что завидно должно быть другим.

 Должно? Ммм... Не, не получается завидовать. "Скушно без водки" (c) :)

----------


## Scorpio

> Propp, дело совсем не в питье водки! Водка не поможет понять эту книгу.

 Зато она здорово может помочь осилить ее до конца!  ::    

> Эта книга – не «про алкашей». Она про человеческую душу.
> Эта книга – не бред алкоголика в припадке белой горячки. Она – искренняя исповедь истерзанной Личности.

 Что же так терзает истрезанную личность, помимо, разумеется, дикого похмелья?   

> Даже если воспринимать ее поверхностно – в ней много утонченного юмора, восхитительных аллюзий, чудесный язык.
> А уж если заглянуть в ее мистическую глубину... Будет о чем подумать.

 Все-таки не пойму: вы это всерьез, или просто прикалываетесь?  ::    

> Кстати, а Вы читали другие произведения Венедикта Ерофеева? Например, «Вальпургиеву ночь, или Шаги командора»? А его записные книжки?

 Нее. Мне "Петушков" вот так хватило.  ::    

> tradakad, а знаете, каково _происхождение_ слова «маргинал»? Маргиналии — это латинское название ЗАМЕТОК НА ПОЛЯХ (вне основного текста). Слово «margin» припоминаете?   
> Т.е. маргинальный (в его нынешнем значении) – это находящийся вне мейнстрима, с краю, на обочине (как правильно сказал Propp), аутсайдер.

 Применительно к Веничке правильно даже не "на обочине", а "в придорожной канаве".  ::    

> Маргинальность Венички Ерофеева была, пожалуй, в том, что он совершенно не вписывался в рамки тоталитарной социалистической системы. Это был широко эрудированный человек, с разносторонними интересами, необыкновенно тонкими чувствами. И еще он был глубоко верующим.

 Ну, как всегда началось... "тоталитарная социалистическая система" виновата...
Уважаемый, а в какую систему Веничка бы вписался? В нетоталитарной капиталистической системе его бы за пьянство немедленно вышвырнули бы с работы, а потом, за неуплату -- и из дома. Да такие как он "истерзанные души" только в советской системе существовать и могли!   

> Таким очень трудно было в СССР. Вы вспомните, сколько музыкантов, художников было вынуждено находить приют именно в такого рода «маргинальности» - работать сторожами, кочегарами и т.п.

 Талантливых -- очень немного. Большинство из них так или иначе пробивались. А сторожами и кочегарами работали в основном бездари с дутым самомнением.   

> И каковы при этом были признанные советской властью писатели (80% которых сейчас никто даже по фамилии не вспомнит - меня тошнит от одной мысли об этих ничтожествах)!

 "Фамилии их не помню, но меня от них тошнит." Чего-то мне это логика очень напоминает.  ::

----------


## tradakad

::   ::   ::  *Scorpio* Браво!!!    ::

----------


## FL

Абсолютно верно подмечено.
При капитализме таким была бы прямая дорога в бомжи, ну а там... жизнь у бомжа короткая.

----------

